# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Barrell bolt question

## Spencer74

Hi all, I have had a gate built for my deck to stop the nipper getting out. The gate when closed is perpendicular to the wall of the house and I have fited a barrell bolt that slided into the centre of the wall. At the moment the bolt slides into a 'raw' drilled hole. I want to know what I can put fit into/around this hole to make it look more finished. I am sure there is something out there - I just don't know what it is called or where to get it from!    :Confused:

----------


## Grahame Collins

Hi spencer,
I have no bloody idea what they are called but recall in the old days -OK then  maybe just 10 or 15 years back- they came with the smaller barrel bolts in the blister pack.
Have not seen them in yonks ,so if ya want want one its a DIY. 
Best options maybe is some brass strip plate from a Hobby/model shop and drill and counter sink. Easy to drill and file and polish. 
If it was a key hole it would be an escutcheon.
as in 
es·cutch·eon  (-skchn)
n.
1. Heraldry A shield or shield-shaped emblem bearing a coat of arms.
2. An ornamental or protective plate, as for a keyhole.
3. Nautical The plate on the stern of a ship inscribed with the ship's name. 
Cheers Grahame

----------


## Spencer74

Thanks Graham
I ended up finding a 'nice looking' washer and have glued it onto the frame and the bolt slides into it. Looks OK, works well and it's off my list so I'm happy!
Cheers

----------


## rumplestiltskin

Hi this is an oldish thread but I was just prowling. The bit-that-goes-in-the-wall is called a ferrule. Shaped kinda like a top hat with no top in it. The smaller oner are around 10mm ID and open ended. You press them into place or glue them if the hole is too sloppy (yuk). Larger ones are 12 and 16 ID and you can fix them in place with a screw through the bottom. 
You can get them from architectural hardware places like Keeler in NSW. But the smaller ones also come in the packet with patio bolts. If I needed one today - I would go to my nearest Locksmith shop and ask them for one. Chances are they've got a box out the back with hundreds of them in there. 
Cheers

----------

